# Martial Arts on the radio!



## Brian King (Jan 12, 2004)

A good resource for MAs can be found here
http://www.kellyworden.com/home/pastshows.html

Datu Kelly Worden has an hour long radio show with a honest reality based interview format. He has had some really great interviews. Remy Presas, Bob Anderson, Taky Kimura, and many others of all different styles and experiences. The shows are archived and you can listen to them thru your computer. It is a good resource and I encourage everyone to give it a listen. The show airs on Saturday morning at 10:00 A.M. on KLAY 1180 A.M. in the Tacoma and Western Washington area for those of us lucky enough to live in the great NW.

See you on the mat soon
Friends
Brian King


----------

